# Found Cuban racing pigeon



## Found pigeon (Apr 8, 2013)

Band # FCC-2009-111751 Sex Unknown

Has missing tail feather, but other than that seems healthy.

Needs good home with fellow pigeons.

Placida, Florida. Thirty miles south of Sarasota Fl.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Can you post a picture?

Please


----------



## Found pigeon (Apr 8, 2013)

*Pictures*

I took some pictures but I had to order a UBS cord for the camera, couldn't fine mine. It is the common type homing pigeon with purple and green iridescent colors on the neck and black and grey on the wings.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Found pigeon said:


> Band # FCC-2009-111751 Sex Unknown
> 
> Has missing tail feather, but other than that seems healthy.
> 
> ...


If I where closer, I would take it but Im up in Ocala...


----------



## Found pigeon (Apr 8, 2013)

We have friends in Belleview. It may be possible for us to drop the pigeon off some time within the next two weeks, it that would be acceptable?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Found pigeon said:


> We have friends in Belleview. It may be possible for us to drop the pigeon off some time within the next two weeks, it that would be acceptable?


Sure! I am actually off of Baseline Rd so just keep me posted. 

Brian


----------

